#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  29 мая - ретрит по Шаматхе

## ТукЧен

В это воскресенье состоится ретрит по Шаматхе в дхарма-центре "Джонангпа".

Расписание
13:00 - 14:30 - 1 сессия
14:45 - 16:15 - 2 сессия
17:15 - 18:45 - 3 сессия

Условия
Приходить необходимо за 15 минут до 1 сессии.
Уходить можно после любой сессии, однако приходить на любую сессию нельзя - ретрит начинается с 1 сессии.

Во время ретрита необходимо соблюдать обет молчания, включая мимику и жесты.

Питание самостоятельное, можно приносить с собой. 

Подношение
Свободное подношение в ящик для аренды.

Адрес места проведения
http://jonangpa.ru/contacts/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2016)

----------

